# Zotac GTS450 or MSI Hawk 5770??



## sid_sh85 (Nov 23, 2010)

Hi guys..Which one is better 
1) Zotac GTS 450 AMP ed @ 8.8k  or
2) MSI HD 5770 HAWK ed @ 9.2k

Purpose will be gaming, Photoshopping & 3d renderings

Also i wanna go for a "sort of" future-proof PSU..My budget is arnd 4.5-5k for PSU
Refer to my siggy for my Config

Please Advise


----------



## furious_gamer (Nov 23, 2010)

GTS450 Way to go.... IMO 5770 is a bit over-hyped...


----------



## ssb1551 (Nov 23, 2010)

I think its the other way around!5770 is better in gaming compared to 450.
@ *OP* - If you can find Sapphire 5770 then go for it.
As for PSU get Corsair VX450.Even though you can get VX550 in your budget but VX450 would be more than enough.


----------



## Reaper_vivek (Nov 23, 2010)

+1 for the above suggestion


----------



## Jaskanwar Singh (Nov 23, 2010)

hd5770 is better but since you are into rendering go for GTS450 as it will give you CUDA support. GTS450 is not too much behind HD5770.

since vx550w is in your budget go for that....!


----------



## Ishu Gupta (Nov 23, 2010)

+1 for 450.


----------



## vickybat (Nov 23, 2010)

Gts 450 is the way to go and hey i guess you can get your hands on the newly launched Gtx 460se. Should be priced below 9k and will blow 5770 and 450 out of the water.


----------



## furious_gamer (Nov 23, 2010)

^^

Nice suggestion. Go with 460 if you can, only if it priced @ 9k


----------



## ankurmay1988 (Nov 23, 2010)

5770 Gives higher FPS than GTS450 !! no doubt abt that!
but consider GTS450 only if u use CUDA or 3D VISION.. otherwise ATI rocks !

but if u can afford GTX460 1GB .. than dont think just buy it!
GTX460 is wayyy better than both these cards... and some benchmarks even show that it can even give 30fps in DX11 games on 1920x1080 reso @full setttings!


----------



## ssb1551 (Nov 23, 2010)

^^I think the posters of the 2 posts before yours were talking about GTX460SE,not GTX460.


----------



## sid_sh85 (Nov 23, 2010)

Seems like GTS450 wins the competition here...BTW is VX 450 gud enuf for future upgrades?? bcoz its not mentioned in my siggy but my cabinet is already housing 3 HDDs- 250gb + 500+ 1tb...So will VX450 be able to handle them all???

I asked Primeabgb (I`m based in Mumbai) for GTX460se or GTS460 but they have none...Also, The price of GTX460 is 12k which is way beyond my budget since i`m willing to spend around 4-4.5k for a PSU.
Also, is CUDA helpful for 3d renderings?
Bcoz if not i`d better stcik to 5770 HAWK Ed.

WHAT SAY??


----------



## ssb1551 (Nov 23, 2010)

^^Yups CUDA helps in 3D rendering but I think the softwares should be able to make use of CUDA cores otherwise no point..I might be wrong though regarding this.
But if you are solely speaking from gaming point of view then yeah stick with 5770!!


----------



## Ishu Gupta (Nov 23, 2010)

ssb1551 said:


> I think the softwares should be able to make use of CUDE cores otherwise no point.



This is correct


----------



## sid_sh85 (Nov 24, 2010)

Ahh..thats KOOL...Bcoz i was a little worried about investing arnd 10k for a gpu without rendering capabilities...Also, came across this on theitwares.com    

TheITWares - One Stop for all Gizmos!ZOTAC GeForce GTX 460 (Fermi) 1GB 256-bit GDDR5 PCI Express 2.0 x16 HDCP Ready SLI Support Video Card    

How does this stand with respect to the Zotac GTS450 AMP Ed as far as the Price gap of arnd 2.8k is concerned, WORTH THE EXTRA BUCKS ???


----------



## Jaskanwar Singh (Nov 24, 2010)

First of all ssb its cuda not cude.

@op which softwares will u use? Most of 3d rendering softwares use CUDA.


----------



## sid_sh85 (Nov 24, 2010)

1 more thing...A frnd of mine is ready to shell out his 2 month old Quadro FX 1700 for 12-13k...But i doubt whether its "gaming-friendly"...He said that the performance in 3d softwares was phenomenal though..Is it worth going for it..Cuz i want to strike a perfect balance btwn gaming & rendering for my new GPU..what say


@ Jas
Ill use Autodesk 3dsmax 2010 with Vray & Photoshop CS4, since I`m into 3d Visualization business


----------



## Jaskanwar Singh (Nov 24, 2010)

GTX460 is definitely worth it...

Quadro not meant for gaming. Those softwares use cuda


----------



## sid_sh85 (Nov 24, 2010)

OH..Alright...Seems like now i`ll have to work on stretching my budget since I`ll have to spend arnd 4-4.5k for a PSU too (preferably a CORSAIR VX550)
I`ve been doing this "stretching" from HD5670 @ arnd 5k from before Diwali..Hehe


----------



## ssb1551 (Nov 24, 2010)

Jaskanwar Singh said:


> First of all ssb its cuda not cude.



Oh CRAP!a typo!!2nd word of that particular post is CUDA so pretty much obvious that its a typo!!
Anyways edited!!


----------



## Jaskanwar Singh (Nov 24, 2010)

but CUDE feels CUTE


----------



## ssb1551 (Nov 24, 2010)

^^..The same thing came to my mind when I read the post after you pointed out the typo!!!:flu-devil1:


----------



## Piyush (Nov 24, 2010)

sid_sh85 said:


> Hi guys..Which one is better
> 1) Zotac GTS 450 AMP ed @ 8.8k  or
> 2) MSI HD 5770 HAWK ed @ 9.2k
> 
> ...



ok lets make it simple

if ur priority is more for 3d rendering and stuff--> gts 450
otherwise--> 5770 hawk


----------



## JojoTheDragon (Nov 24, 2010)

Get the Hawk.


----------



## sid_sh85 (Nov 24, 2010)

After a lot of Research & findings, both on the cards, my usage & my budget, I`ve decided to go for -
Zotac GTS 250 AMP Ed(purely due to better rendering capabilites) @ 8.6k 
+ 
Corsair VX550 @ 4.8k
TOTAL = 13.4k

But in my hearts of heart i cant still get my eyes off the GTX460 but again, its way out of my budget, especially since I`ve stretched it & pulled it frm 8k.. 

Most importantly, Thanks a lot all of u...
If it hadnt been for guys & ur timely help, i wouldnt have had any "tech-gyaan" shelter
THANKS A TONNE AGAIN

I`ll post the pics as soon as i buy it


----------



## furious_gamer (Nov 25, 2010)

sid_sh85 said:


> Zotac GTS *250 *AMP Ed(purely due to better rendering capabilites) @ 8.6k
> +
> Corsair VX550 @ 4.8k
> TOTAL = 13.4k



Is it me or you wrote it as 250?? Isn't this thread is all about GTS450 or HD5770? Now you've decided to go for 350 because you think these two are not worth?


----------



## ssb1551 (Nov 25, 2010)

I think it must have been a typo!!He might have meant 450 AMP edition.Is there any AMP edition of 250??


----------



## furious_gamer (Nov 25, 2010)

ssb1551 said:


> I think it must have been a typo!!He might have meant 450 AMP edition.Is there any AMP edition of 250??



InsideHW - ZOTAC GTS 250 AMP! Edition


----------



## ssb1551 (Nov 25, 2010)

I'll be DAMNED!!..But how much is it for?I don't think 250 AMP would be going for 8.6k!!
I think *sid* might have meant 450 AMP!!


----------



## furious_gamer (Nov 26, 2010)

ssb1551 said:


> I'll be DAMNED!!..But how much is it for?I don't think 250 AMP would be going for 8.6k!!
> *I think sid might have meant 450 AMP*!!



We all know that....


----------



## sid_sh85 (Nov 27, 2010)

OOPS!!!! a typo it is...Also, cudnt log in since i was outta town...My BAD..A GTS450 AMP ED COMING SOON..hehe..thanks again ppl


----------



## ankurmay1988 (Nov 29, 2010)

Guys How's Sparkle GTS450 ? Sparkle makes good chipsets ?


----------



## Piyush (Nov 29, 2010)

ankurmay1988 said:


> Guys How's Sparkle GTS450 ? Sparkle makes good chipsets ?



not much info regarding sparkle
but what all i  know is it is better than galaxy/xfx....

its build quality matches to those of MSI/gigsbyte/zotac


----------

